# ISO London broil ideas for camping



## legend_018 (Jul 6, 2011)

I got some london broil marinading. It had another name on the package, as I think there is another name for london broil - but I can't remember what it was. Anyways, I'm going camping this weekend and I'm thinking steak tips or  steak and cheese sandwiches. Although, I realize it doesn't take long to cook steaks - we will have really small grills and might be trying to cook other things on it. We typically like the better steaks, but we are trying to save money so my husband gets a bunch of them at BJ's. 

So I'm thinking or procooking and reheating it. I don't know if I should do crockpot since I"ve had good luck cooking that kind of steak in it before or broiler. I'm nervous about it being chewy and overdown real quick.

Any ideas?


----------



## pacanis (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't have any ideas for your steak, but I do for your cooking surface(s).
Are you allowed to build a fire/ have a fire pit? You can buy grates for putting over a camp fire that fold up nice and flat. Potatoes in the coals, steaks on the grate, Dutch oven alongside. Oven racks work well, too, if you have access to an appliance graveyard. Nice big cooking surface. Personally, I would try things to give myself more room for cooking, if where you are going camping allows for open fires.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 6, 2011)

Do you have one of those metal two piece holders for fish with the long handle? If so it will work well with marinated London broil. Slice the meat super thin so it will be tender, line it up in the container and put over the hot grill. Make more of the marinade and baste your meat as it cooks then put it on buttered french rolls top with favorite theings like thin sliced onions, mashed avocado, lettuce (I refer butter) sliced tomato and enjoy. sp,e grilled veggies would be good.
kades


----------



## dcSaute (Jul 6, 2011)

there are quite a few "marketing names" to the London Broil thing - which is actually a dish, not a specific cut of meat, but whatever,,,,

anyway, most of those cuts tend to the tougher side - they need either fast searing cooking or long slow low temp forever cooking (which tenderizes them...)

here's a thought for fast campsite finishing:  slice the raw meat on the bias; keep the slices refrigerated, cook the already sliced meat strips at meal time - they'll cook in 2-3 minutes on a hot rock (g) - kinda' like Benni-Hana goes to woodsy....

this is Wednesday, are you marinating steak for "this weekend"?


----------



## legend_018 (Jul 6, 2011)

kadesma said:


> Do you have one of those metal two piece holders for fish with the long handle? If so it will work well with marinated London broil. Slice the meat super thin so it will be tender, line it up in the container and put over the hot grill. Make more of the marinade and baste your meat as it cooks then put it on buttered french rolls top with favorite theings like thin sliced onions, mashed avocado, lettuce (I refer butter) sliced tomato and enjoy. sp,e grilled veggies would be good.
> kades



I would imagine that you don't have to cook it for long?  I have some grill pan I bought once, it's like a regular pan with a handle that folds and it has a bunch of holes in it, probably geared for veggies.  It doesn't have a lid or anything like that.


----------



## legend_018 (Jul 6, 2011)

ya we are actually leaving Friday and camping Friday night through Sunday morning. The marinade is oil, lemon juice, worcestershire, salt, little sugar, and garlic.


----------



## legend_018 (Jul 6, 2011)

dcSaute said:


> there are quite a few "marketing names" to the London Broil thing - which is actually a dish, not a specific cut of meat, but whatever,,,,
> 
> anyway, most of those cuts tend to the tougher side - they need either fast searing cooking or long slow low temp forever cooking (which tenderizes them...)
> 
> ...



Ya that is why I was wondering if I should do some Crock Pot thing first and than reheat on a grill and have steak tips OR cut them super thin and cook them on a grill while up there.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 6, 2011)

legend_018 said:


> I would imagine that you don't have to cook it for long?  I have some grill pan I bought once, it's like a regular pan with a handle that folds and it has a bunch of holes in it, probably geared for veggies.  It doesn't have a lid or anything like that.


You don't need a lid that would only cause the meat to boil I'd even put some heavy duty foil on the grill so tha meat won't fall through poke holes in it and grill a few minutes so the meat will be rare or med rare you don't want it well done it tends to get tough.
kades


----------



## dcSaute (Jul 7, 2011)

legend_018 said:


> ya we are actually leaving Friday and camping Friday night through Sunday morning. The marinade is oil, lemon juice, worcestershire, salt, little sugar, and garlic.


here's an interesting blurb on marinating - worth a gander -

Marinades Add Flavor but Don't Always Tenderize - Fine Cooking Recipes, Techniques and Tips


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 7, 2011)

Do not pre-cook....Cook on site fast and furious....slice thinly across the grain........

Have Fun!


----------



## legend_018 (Jul 7, 2011)

Uncle Bob said:


> Do not pre-cook....Cook on site fast and furious....slice thinly across the grain........
> 
> Have Fun!




awww I know, I should of. didn't check this until now. Ended up crockpotting it all day today. sliced thin and looking good. Don't see it being a problem, going to throw it all together in a grill pan with cheese and onions and peppers and a few minutes later woalaaaa into the bread it goes.


----------



## joesfolk (Jul 9, 2011)

the cuts of meat typicaly called London Broil are usually somewhat thin and tough.  So cooking rapidly on ahot grill and slicing across the grain will work well.  Since the cooking is so quick I would think that you could cook other dishes first and throw the meat on at the last minute.  Everything should still be nicely warm when the meat is done.  But don't forget to rest the meat.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 9, 2011)

Take the washing machine drum fryer after you have cooked on it you can have endless fun rolling the kids down hills in it, but remember let it cool first............or maybe n.....


----------

